# Hi!



## Scintilla (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi everyone! I'm so happy I found Specktra, as I know no-one as make-up crazed as I am in real life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love MAC, and sometime use NARS and Pure Luxe, too. When I'm not playing with my MAC, I'm trying to finish my studies at the university. A tough job balancing those two 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I live in Finland and am 27 years old.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Aug 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Incus (Aug 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 17, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 17, 2006)

welcome!!


----------



## JULIA (Aug 17, 2006)

(I just made that picture, and I thought it was appropriate =]) Well, you know what? I'm happy that you found Specktra! I'm Finnish, too!

I <3 Suomi!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 17, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Scintilla (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks everyone! JULIA, out of curiosity, are you a Finn living in Canada or a Canadian with Finnish roots?


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 20, 2006)

welcome! hope you like it here


----------



## juli (Aug 20, 2006)

hiiiiii


----------



## allan_willb (Aug 20, 2006)

***aloha***


----------



## Dawn (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## JULIA (Aug 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Scintilla* 
_Thanks everyone! JULIA, out of curiosity, are you a Finn living in Canada or a Canadian with Finnish roots?_

 
I'm a Canadian with Finnish roots =]


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Aug 21, 2006)

welcome to specktra Hun


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 23, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 26, 2006)

Welcome!


----------

